# Glasses - Eliminating Glare?



## runnah (Feb 27, 2013)

Ok so I keep running into the issues of getting glare from people wearing glasses. 




This is the setup I am using for headshots. The flash and opaque reflector are about 3-4 feet away from the subject. Is that too close?

I need to make this work with the tools I have.


----------



## Overread (Feb 27, 2013)

If its a staged shot and you've time to setup how about using a polarizer? That would cut out the reflections and if you're already using flash light for the main light in the shot you just bump up the power to counter the exposure loss.


----------



## runnah (Feb 27, 2013)

Overread said:


> If its a staged shot and you've time to setup how about using a polarizer? That would cut out the reflections and if you're already using flash light for the main light in the shot you just bump up the power to counter the exposure loss.



I don't have a polarizer.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 27, 2013)

It's all a matter of angles; either raise or lower the strobe slightly (assuming you don't want to move it left/right), or have the subject turn their head slighly more or less.

3' is not too close at all; in fact the reflector in this shot was only just out of camera view image right; about 6" from her shoulder and 12-14" from her head.


----------



## ratssass (Feb 27, 2013)

....ever consider a career in illustration?????????                j/k :roll:


----------



## jake337 (Feb 27, 2013)

Example to show us what too much glare is for you?

This snapshot used almost the same setup as yours.


----------



## KmH (Feb 27, 2013)

Investigate the fundamental lighting concept - 'family of angles' - Light Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting


----------



## runnah (Feb 27, 2013)

KmH said:


> Investigate the fundamental lighting concept - 'family of angles' - Light Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting



Do you get a kick back from amazon?


----------



## ghache (Feb 27, 2013)

Its all about the light angle vs the glass angle and from where your taking the shot. 

i like to shoot at longer focal length so you can move around a little bit without changing perspective much. polarizer will help. 
Also, shooting with a really large light source will also make the shadows created by glasses less noticeable considering that the distance between the face and the glasses is pretty thin. shooting closer from your main light source will also help hide the shadows are you are shooting in the same direction as the light. (works for frontal shots)


----------



## runnah (Feb 27, 2013)

ghache said:


> Its all about the light angle vs the glass angle and from where your taking the shot.
> 
> i like to shoot at longer focal length so you can move around a little bit without changing perspective much. polarizer will help.
> Also, shooting with a really large light source will also make the shadows created by glasses less noticeable considering that the distance between the face and the glasses is pretty thin. shooting closer from your main light source will also help hide the shadows are you are shooting in the same direction as the light. (works for frontal shots)




Yeah I could only get my flash as high as my tripod would go (6ft).


----------



## kundalini (Feb 27, 2013)

As others have mentioned, it's all about the angles. However, there is another little trick you can employ. Have the subject to slightly raise their ear pieces OFF the ears (read angles).

Before









After






Disclaimer:
I realize the example is exaggerated, but it was done quickly for someone else who had the same question.  Self portraits are a hard gig.


----------



## runnah (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh that is a great idea! Thanks!


----------



## dbvirago (Feb 27, 2013)

I usually have them tilt their head slightly down, but /\/\/\ that does the same thing. Great idea.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 27, 2013)

runnah said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Investigate the fundamental lighting concept - 'family of angles' - Light Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting
> ...


Them and the US Copyright Office!


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 28, 2013)

runnah said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Investigate the fundamental lighting concept - 'family of angles' - Light Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting
> ...



How about the information in Light Science and Magic will teach you why you're getting reflection and how to fix it.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Mar 1, 2013)

Take the photo, then another photo without the glasses on, then combine them in PS.


----------

